# Kung Fu Instructors



## Eyedoc (Apr 9, 2004)

I am in Corpus Christi, TX and I am interested in studying Kung Fu.  I was originally interested in this, but fell into Okinawan Kenpo for the period up to now (I was unable to find any kung fu instructors here).  My sensei is now leaving the area so I am now with no instructor and will have to perhaps take my training in a different direction (no Oki Kenpo instructors here, either).  I am trying to take this opportunity to try to pursue the original line I was looking for.

If anyone knows any instructors (Sifus?) in the Corpus Christi, TX area, I would appreciate it if you could respond with some information.  Thanks.


----------



## bart (Apr 10, 2004)

Have you checked out wingchun.org ?

They have a pretty extensive list. Sometimes people listed there will know people who aren't listed there. Good luck.


----------



## 7starmantis (Apr 10, 2004)

Are you looking specifically for wing chun, or any other system of kung fu?

7sm


----------



## Eyedoc (Apr 10, 2004)

I was looking at Wing Chun, but I don't know enough about the styles to be that discriminating.  I don't think I have a good build for Wushu, so I'm pretty sure that is out (although it really looks cool).  I also saw some White Crane that looked pretty interesting.  I'm open to suggestion


----------



## Eyedoc (Apr 10, 2004)

I was also looking for a style that helps develop mentally/spiritually as well as physically.  All styles are physical, but I am looking for more than kicking the crap out of people (I'm a doctor and it just doesn't come up that often)...so any advice about a specific style is more than welcome.  thanks


----------



## 7starmantis (Apr 10, 2004)

Eyedoc said:
			
		

> I was also looking for a style that helps develop mentally/spiritually as well as physically. All styles are physical, but I am looking for more than kicking the crap out of people (I'm a doctor and it just doesn't come up that often)...so any advice about a specific style is more than welcome. thanks


I'm not really into CMA for spiritual reasons, but the mental and physical aspects I can comment on. As far as advice on a specific style it would be hard to say without knowing your goals and what your looking for in martial arts.

7sm


----------

